# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Wieder mal DSLR - Welche Nikon?

## georg

Sodala, es ist so weit.  :Big Grin:  Nachdem ich in den letzten 2 Wochen die Möglichkeit hatte eine D700 ab und zu anzusabbern, hab ich mich - nach bis dato nur anadoofen Spiegelreflexzeiten - dazu entschlossen mir endlich eine digitale Spiegelreflex zuzulegen.

Bloß welche?  :Confused:  Hier mal meine Überlegungen:

Benötigt wird mal ein 24er (KB) Zoomweitwinkel. Das Gehäuse sollte mind. 3 Bilderchen pro Sekunde schaffen und eine eher konservative Bildverarbeitung aufweisen also nicht so wie Canon mit der Schärfe voll reinfahren. Der Akku sollte für 1000 Auslösungen (ohne Blitz) gut sein.

Die Nikon D90 hat eine brauchbare Videofunktion, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Handling, die Geschwindigkeit und die Bilderchen nicht. Preis: Nikon D90 mit Objektiv AF-S VR DX 16-85mm (24-127) 3.5-5.6G ED € 1399,00 was von der D300 gerade mal 400,- weg ist.

Bei der Nikon D300 - mein von der Vernunft diktierter derzeitiger Favorit - gefällt mir Haptik und die Bedienung aber ich habe bis dato keine Möglichkeit die richtig zu testen. Preis mit Nikon D300 (SLR) mit Objektiv AF-S VR DX 16-85mm 3.5-5.6G ED derzeit rund € 1.809,00

Tja und die D700 - mein Traum - die hat eine wahnsinns Bildqualität und Lichtempfindlichkeit, Geschwindigkeit und was weiß ich noch alles. *träum* Leider ist der Preis recht happig: Nikon D700 (SLR) mit Objektiv AF-S VR 24-120mm und MB-D10 Batteriegriff (~235,-) derzeit rund € 2769,00  :Stick Out Tongue:  also batteriefriffbereinigt EUR 725,-mehr als die D300.

Die Frage ist: D300 und APS-C Sensor oder D700 und Vollformat? Die Qualität sagt klar letzteres. Die D300 ist aber schon deutlich kleiner als die 700er.. wobei bei der Klasse denke ich es schon recht egal ist wie viel man mitschleppt.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:  Mein Konto sagt klar D90.

Also schreibts einfach rein was euch dazu einfällt, die Entscheidung kann mir eh keiner abnehmen. Daher kann das ruhig ein Fotosammeldiskussionssinnlosspamthread werden. Ein DSLR storming sozusagen.  :Wink:  Achja: Canon ist für mich keine Lösung. Ich hab die letzten 7 Jahre mit der Nikon F4, F100 und F5 Photos gemacht, also von daher bin ich ideell auf Nikon fixiert.  :Frown: 

Anbei ein paar Bilderchen der D700  :Big Grin:   :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tom

Also was Canon angeht so bin ich etwas gespalten würd ich mal sagen ,im Semiprof. bereich dort wo du hinwillst könnte ich nach wie vor nix negatives sagen und würd dir canon empfehlen im prof. bereich allerdings gibts keinen grund zu nikon zu wechseln den im moment sind sie canon überlegen ,mal schaun wie lange das so bleibt ....
So nun zu deiner Frage ,hab die D700 eine zeit ausprobiert und die kann wirklich was ,der preis ist definitv der einzige grund sie nicht zu nehmen ,wobei sie für mich im profi bereich mühelos mitspielen kann und somit relativiert sich der preis wieder ,tja wenn du wirklich mehr machen willst und die kohle auftreiben kannst dann würd ich dir die D700 wärmstens empfehlen ,ganz einfach  :Wink:  .....

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Ähhmm...Bitte wer ist der Nikon? Muss man den kennen? :Big Grin:

----------


## Voiti

> im prof. bereich allerdings gibts keinen grund zu nikon zu wechseln den im moment sind sie canon überlegen ,mal schaun wie lange das so bleibt ....


 es gibt keinen Grund zu nikon zu wechseln , aber im moment sind sie canon überlegn....
...Versteh ich nicht.

I hab vor a paar Jahren mit da D40 angefangen, aber nach kurzer Zeit mit einem Bekannten gegen die D70 getauscht mit der i dann lange und viel fotografiert hab, vor a paar Monaten hab i ma a D300 zugelegt, einfach aus dem Grund, weil i jetzt für youngmountain.com fotografier und scho a paar Auftragsshootings hab, JUHU :-)

na, lange Rede kurzer Sinn i würd mi an deiner Stelle, 
wenn du nur fotografiern willst auf jeden Fall für die D300 entscheiden,
wenn du hin und wieder auch ein Video machen willst die D90 nehmen 
und 
die D700, ich kann dich beruhigen du bist nicht der einzige der von Ihr träumt ;-)


ride on
Voiti

P.S.: www.senonerpark-hochkar.at --> Gallerie's 
www.myspace.com/photovoitl
              WATCH OUT

----------


## Tom

[quote=Voiti;674794]es gibt keinen Grund zu nikon zu wechseln , aber im moment sind sie canon überlegn....
...Versteh ich nicht.

He he wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  :Wink:  ,ich meinte Nikon ist im moment canon überlegen in vielerlei bereichen ,macht sich im semibreich noch nicht so bemrkbar den da liefert canon ja noch brauchbares ,im profi bereich schauts aber anders aus ,das war meine kern aussage ;-) ....

----------


## georg

Jo, lesen können ein paar von uns schon, aber das war mißverständlich formuliert.. ich zumindest habs auf Anhieb nicht so rausgelesen wie dus gemeint hast, aber durch den Zusammenhang dann doch überrissen.  :Wink: 

Bei mir isses ja kein Wechsel in dem Sinne. Meine Ausrüstung ist analog (Minolta Dynax 7000i mit 28-70 und 70-210 und Nikon F100 mit 24-50 und 70-210).
@Tom: Vielleicht weißt du noch, wie ich mit jazzblu zusammen war, konnte ich mir ja jederzeit eine ihrer F4 und ihre F5 ausborgen.  :Smile:  Daher "bleib" ich bei Nikon.




> tja wenn du wirklich mehr machen willst


 Hm.. also ich werde wohl kein Profi werden, wohl auch kaum Photos verscherbeln, abgesehen davon halte ich mich nicht für gut genug für das Gehäuse. Aber meine Radln könnten mit einem fähigen Fahrer auch mehr als ich, also habe ich da keine moralischen Bedenken.  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

@Tom
Bitte um Deutschunterricht:



> , im prof. bereich allerdings gibts keinen grund zu nikon zu wechseln den im moment sind sie canon überlegen


Der 1. Teilsatz sagt, kein Grund zu Nikon zu wechseln, der 2. Teilsatz spricht für Nikon. Ist schon bißerl schwer zu verstehen, vor allem, da man Füllwörter leicht überliest.
Ich mußte auch 3x drüberlesen  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Back2Topic: Die Überlegung ist, zumindest beim Body, eher etwas günstigeres zu nehmen und in 2-3 Jahren wieder etwas aktuelles.

----------


## Tom

Ha ha verdammt ich kann euch verwirren ,ist kaum zu glauben und a bissal bin ich auch stolz drauf  :Smile: )))))) .....
Pro Gehäuße bei Canon - Nein besser Nikon , Semi Pro Gehäuße bei Canon - yes no problem aber Nikon auch nimma schlechter ;-) ,hoffe jetzt is besser so ,grins

----------


## Tom

ach ja nochwas ,is besser beim gehäuße zu sparen wie Mankra schon geschrieben hat also bei den objektiven ,die könnt ihr nämlich weiter verwenden und gute teile verlieren auch net wirklich an wert .....

----------


## Tyrolens

Hast nicht ganz unrecht. Beim derzeitigen Preisverfall im digitalen SLR Bereich kann in einem Jahr wahrscheinlich ein 1.000 Euro Gehäuse gleich viel wie ein heutiges 2.500 Euro Gehäuse. Insofern macht ein regelmäßiges upgraden schon Sinn.

Übrigens hatte Canon für das Jahr 2008 einen Gewinneinbruch von 80%. 


Viele Grüße von der Wirtschaftskrise,

Thomas

----------


## Ronsn

Also ich schließ mich da dem Tom an!

Nicht den teuersten Body kaufen, sondern lieber ein oder 2 gute Objektive dazu! Noch dazu wo du nicht im Profibereich arbeitest. 

Außer Geld spielt keine Rolle, dann kauf da beides   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Hehe, um das,was du dir mit dem billigeren Gehäuse sparst, kannst dir vielleicht ein halbes gutes Objektiv kaufen.  :Wink:

----------


## Ronsn

Also i weiß ned wies bei Nikon is! 
Wie scho gsagt, i hab a Canon und bleib auch dabei weil i schon einige Objektive dafür hab!

Aber wenn i ma da den billigeren Body nehm, der für Hobby und a bissal mehr sicher reicht (zB 40d, 50d) und des mit am gscheiten vergleich (zB 1d Mark III) dann sind da sicher 2000 Euro Unterschied. Und da bekommst schon 2 gute Objektive drum!

----------


## Tom

Yep so is es ,und was die MarkIII angeht die würd ich mir im moment net mal kaufen wenn sie super billig wäre ,bin etwas angefressen auf Canon und da bin ich nicht alleine :-/

----------


## Ronsn

@ tom: wieso das? würd mich interessieren. War nämli lange Zeit am überlegen wegen neuer Cam. Hab ja bis jetzt 350D ghabt und jetzt wirds Zeit zum upgraden. 
A mark III is ma sowieso zu teuer, aber überleg schon wegen einer gebrauchten Mark II..

----------


## Pinzgauner

> @ tom: wieso das? würd mich interessieren. War nämli lange Zeit am überlegen wegen neuer Cam. Hab ja bis jetzt 350D ghabt und jetzt wirds Zeit zum upgraden. 
> A mark III is ma sowieso zu teuer, aber überleg schon wegen einer gebrauchten Mark II..


Autofokusärger: www.photoscala.de/node/3677

Edit: Ist sogar im Wikiartikel angeführt: www.photoscala.de/node/3677
Dürfte demnach also eingen Unmut ausgelöst haben. :EEK!:

----------


## Tom

Tja wie schon beschrieben vom Pinzgauer es gibt probleme mit dem Focus und was das für einen Sportfotografen heißt kannst du dir ja denken .....,is aber nicht nur das der support ist einfach immer mieser geworden (stichwort CPS Service)..... einen fehler zu machen ist nicht so schlimm und die erste serie einer cam kuaft man sich ohnehin nicht ,doch wenn nach so langer zeit noch immer solche troubles sind und Canon noch net mal wirklich dazu steht dann ist das mass voll ....problem ist das canon über jahre im Profi-Digital bereich nicht wirklich konkurenz hatte und man um die marke auch net herumgekommen ist ,jetzt ist nikon vorbeigezogen obwohl die nicht mal annähernd so groß sind wie canon ,darauf wurde nicht reagiert und jetzt haben sie halt den mist beisammen .....nur sind die die davon leben und auf die cams angewissen sind die angeschissenen und das ist weniger toll ......mit einer Mark II ;Mark II N kannst aber nix verkehrt machen wenn du da günstig ein gehäuße bekommst dann kannst zuschlagen ,das teil macht schon noch sinn .....

----------


## Ronsn

mh schlechter autofokus is natürlich a gscheiter sch***! 

jap dann werd i mi weiterhin umschauen wegen einer mark II. Vielleicht habi ja glück!
tom, du bist eh scho lang im fotografengschäft  :Wink:  wieviel würdstn sagen is fair für a gebrauchte mark II mit eher wenigen auslösungen? (also weniger als 50000)

----------


## Tom

Hmm gebraucht in einem guten zustand solltest sie um einen tausender bekommen ,je nach dem ob IIer oder N ..... der markt wird e grad überschwemmt davon,wennst intresse hast ich find sicher eine  :Wink:

----------


## Ronsn

i denk einfach IIer ohne N tuts für mich bei weitem  :Wink:  
ja interesse hab i auf jednfall! wo findstn leicht eine? 
i würd sagen da red ma uns per pm zam..sonst wird in georg sei thread noch mehr missbraucht  :Wink:

----------


## Martix

wenn möglich, nimm eine mit N!!

die normale IIer hat exorbitante probleme mit dem verschluß! meiner war auch nach 60.000 hin. kostet zwar nicht die welt (aber immerhin trotzdem 350 eier) und null kulanz von canon.
liest man auch in einschlägigen foren oft davon, dass der 2er verschluß ein wahnsinn ist!
meistens geht er bei 30 bis 70.000 auslösungen flöten.
sonst ist die 2er eine super kamera. 

aber die N kostet nur unwesentlich mehr hat ein deutlich besseres display (auflösung und größe) und es sind keine verschlußprobleme bekannt. ist die beste kamera von canon (trotz ihrem alter!).

----------


## Ronsn

oke passt! 

dann werd i mi mal umschauen was i so find und mal schaun was da tom so findet, der hat da sicha ganz andere connections  :Wink:

----------


## flo

Wenn sich das eigentliche Thread-Thema schon von Nikon zu Canon gewandelt hat, schließ ich mich gleich mit einer Canon-Frage an - gibts über die 5D MarkII schon was zu berichten? Klingt von den technischen Daten ja nicht so schlecht und Autofokus-Probleme dürften auch nicht wirklich vorkommen (zumindest nach einem umfangreicheren Test von d-pixx.de).

Ich photographier schon ein paar Jährchen mit Canon (D60 und 30D), war soweit immer zufrieden, (will auch nicht auf Nikon umsteigen) und da wär die 5D natürlich eine Überlegung wert, wenn ich mal das nötige Kleingeld dafür übrig hab.

----------


## georg

Billigeres Gehäuse: Wenn es um die D300 oder D700 geht so ist die Differenz ~700EUR, das ist ein halbes Objektiv bzw. ein Blitzgerät + Slave. Hätte auch was.

Wenn dann müßte es heißen D90 oder D80 statt D700. Da kann ich gleich die D40 nehmen, kostet 320,-  :Stick Out Tongue:  und ist wirklich schön klein.  :Wink:  Da hab ich dann das was ich nicht will: Langsames Gehäuse und ein 28er Objektiv.

Naja, man wird sehen was die nächsten Monate an Geldregen bringen. Ein gscheides Objektiv was eine D300 oder D700 auch wirklich fordert kostet ja schon mal schnell 1500,-

Eventuell findet man ja was gebrauchtes aber eine Auslösezähler gibt leider ned.  :Wink:

----------


## Tom

5D Mark II - sehr fein ,da hat canon noch seine hausaufgaben gemacht ,ist ein wirklich feines teil und negatives gibts bis auf den preis eigentlich nicht zu berichten ....

----------


## georg

Notizen für mich selber: Pffff... also entweder wirds eine D300 oder eine D700. Also Entscheidung zwischen APS-C oder Vollformat.

-) Preisunterschied wie schon erwähnt etwas über 700,-
-) Die Gehäuse sind praktisch gleich groß, also da ist wenig Unterschied.
-) Für die 700er spricht die Bildqualität bzw. Lichtempfindlichkeit.
-) Für das APS-C Format spricht: Da gibts einfach mehr Gehäuse, also da könnte man ein winziges D40 Gehäuse noch dazu nehmen (kostet derzeit mit 18-55 Objektiv 300,-) und Objektive tauschen, falls es mal auf die Kameragröße ankommen sollte. Wobei: Da nehm ich meine Fuji F31fd mit, die ist unschlagbar was Größe/Bildqualität anlangt.
-) Objektive: Mittlerweile gibts so viiiieeeele gute APS-C Objektive, fast mehr als im Vollformat.

Im Wesentlichen kann man es so zusammenfassen: Vollformat hat eine wesentlich bessere Lichtausbeute sowohl bei dem Gehäuse als auch bei den verschiedenen Objektiven kostet aber durch die Bank rund 30% mehr.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dh. die Vernunft sagt D300, die Gier D700.  :Lol:  Womit ich keinen Schritt weiter wäre.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mankra

Die Frage ist auch, obs die nochhöhere Lichtempfindlichkeit von Vollformat wirklich brauchst oder unterwegs mit Crop 1,6 in Summe mehr Vorteile hast wie kürze Brennweiten nötig, günstigere Objektive (einerseits weil die Anforderungen an die Linsen etwas geringer sind, andererseits wegen der kürzeren, nötigen Brennweite), größere Auswahl, günstigeren Body.

----------


## georg

> Die Frage ist auch, obs die nochhöhere Lichtempfindlichkeit von Vollformat wirklich brauchst


 Was braucht man wirklich?  :Big Grin:  Also eigentlich nicht.



> unterwegs mit Crop 1,6 in Summe mehr Vorteile hast wie kürze Brennweiten nötig


 Nikon -> 1.5 Aber egal. Das sehe ich eher als Nachteil weil ich gerne im Weitwinkelbereich unterwegs bin und da ist es schon schwierig ein gutes 18er KB Äquivalent / 1.5 -> 12er zu bekommen.
Die Vernunft sagt klar APS-C also D300.

----------


## mankra

Klar, im WW drehen sich meine Überlegungen wieder in den Gegenrichtung, 18er WW ist sicher günstiger als ein 12er WW und wahrscheinlich mit weniger Verzerrung. Gewicht und Platz ist Nebensächlich.

----------


## georg

> Gewicht und Platz ist Nebensächlich.


 Absolut. D300 und D700 sind in der Größe fast ident. Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt hatte ich die D300 bis jetzt noch nicht in der Hand. Was mir im direkten Vergleich zwischen APS-C und Vollformat aufgefallen ist: Das Sucherbild bei den APS-C ist viel kleiner. Das ist schon ein Manko, zumindest eines womit ich mir die D700 selber einreden kann.  :Big Grin:  Des weiteren ist die Tiefenschärfe bei den kleineren Sensoren viel ausgeprägter, man braucht viel größere Blenden (1-2 Blendenstufen) um das auszugleichen -> teurere Objektive. Also bei mir wo ich gerne im WW mit Tiefenunschärfe Photos mache um das Motiv hervorzuheben ist das ein Argument.
Mal sehen, jetzt muß ich erst mal Kohle auftreiben. Irgendwann muß ich auch mal meinen Heimserver neu anschaffen, das FSC Pentium III Serverboard wird zwar ewig laufen, aber die Platten sind halt normale IDE und SATA Dinger aber trotzdem das teuerste an dem Ding.

----------


## georg

D700.  :Smile: 
Frage ist nur ob ich das 24-120 AF-S VR dazunehmen soll. Hat ja beißend schlechte Kritiken, auf der anderen Seite: Wer bitte schaut mit dem Vergrößerungsglas in die Ecken?? Und für Makros etc hab ich geeigneteres. Die Testbilder der D700 mit 24-120 VR waren für mich ausreichend gut, dass ich mir ohne Bedenken 30x40cm Vergrößerungen aufhängen würde. Also als gewichtsoptimierte Reiselinse ist das sicher absolut ausreichend und man schleppt nicht 3 Objektive mit und das Stativ kann dank VR auch daheim bleiben. Auf der anderen Seite hab ich mal normale AF Objektive (ohne USM und VR) für den gesamten interessanten Brennweitenbereich, also das wäre eigentlich nur eine "Schonlinse" für die anderen bzw. eine Gewichts- und Platzoptimierung falls die restliche Ausrüstung daheim bleiben muß. *grübel*
Wenn ich grad mal einen Tag zum Photos machen unterwegs bin zB bei Radlrennen, dann ist Gewicht und Platz nebensächlich da fahr ich mit "richtigen" Linsen rein und hab halt 3 Objektive mit.
Mal sehen, vielleicht krieg ich wieder ein 24-120er VR in die Finger, dann kann ich mit meiner analogen (F100) Testbilder machen.
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die Kohle für das Ding. Aber als Techniker muß man mangelndes Können und Kreativität einfach mit der Ausrüstung kompensieren.  :Lol: 

edit: Frage an die Digitalbesitzer: Wie schauts mit Speicherkarten aus? Was ist da zum empfehlen? Würde gerne EINE so große Speicherkarte wie möglich nehmen zB Sandisk Extreme IV geht "nur" 16GB oder reichen die III auch aus, die gibts nämlich mit 32GB? Laut dpreview bringes die schnellen Speicherkarten nur bei RAW und ob ich Serienbilder in RAW machen will weiß ich echt nicht.. hab mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt, denn wie gesagt bis jetzt war ich analog bzw meiner kleinen Fuji unterwegs.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mankra

Zum Letzten Punkt: Nimm mal ne 16er und wenns Dir wirklich zuwenig ist, nimmst eben eine 2. 16er Karte dazu. Sind ja nicht so sperrig, die Karten.

----------


## andi

auch wenns vielleicht eh scon beantwortet ist....
verdienst du genug Geld für die D700 oder musst du auf Kreide kaufen?
wenn ersteres, dann D700

wenn nicht, weiter sparen und dann D700 kaufen
bedenke aber eines.....FX Objektive sind teurer

----------


## georg

Nö, jetzt wird gespart und dann gekauft, ich kauf ned auf Kredit, da hat man eine schlechte Verhandlungsposition.  :Wink: 
Ein paar Objektive hab ich ja, ich hab ja bis jetzt mit Film fotografiert.

Sperrig sind die Karten nicht, aber ich mag ned wechseln.  :Smile:  Die Frage war eher: Benötige ich die Geschwindigkeit der derzeit schnellsten Karten?

----------


## andi

> Nö, jetzt wird gespart und dann gekauft, ich kauf ned auf Kredit, da hat man eine schlechte Verhandlungsposition. 
> Ein paar Objektive hab ich ja, ich hab ja bis jetzt mit Film fotografiert.
> 
> Sperrig sind die Karten nicht, aber ich mag ned wechseln.  Die Frage war eher: Benötige ich die Geschwindigkeit der derzeit schnellsten Karten?


ned unbedingt
braucht halt dann a bisserl länger um vom internen Pufferspeiche rauf die Karte zu schreiben
sprich....unendlich lange serienaufnahmen in Rohformat werden halt dann durch schreiben unterbrochen
was magst denn in erster Linie aufnehmen?

die Linsen sind aus Analogzeiten?
musst probieren
aber...wens damit net zufrieden bist, wirst du FX Linsen haben wollen
14-24, 24-70, 70-200
alle in 2,8 :Mr Purple: 
pro Stk. ca. 1500 :Mr Purple: 
dann wids erst so richtig teuer.......

----------


## georg

> die Linsen sind aus Analogzeiten?
> musst probieren
> aber...wens damit net zufrieden bist, wirst du FX Linsen haben wollen


 FX = Fullframe = Kleinbild
Dh. streng genommen hab ich FX Linsen.  :Smile:  Objektive sind durch die Bank AF oder AF-D. Dh. was ich nicht habe sind AF-S mit f=2,8 die angesprochenen 1600,- Dinger eben.  :Big Grin:  Mal sehen vielleicht kommt dann mal ein 17-35 AF-S ins Haus. Wenn ich dann wieder mal Geld haben sollte.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aber es bleibt wiederum die Frage ob es sich lohnt ein 24-120 AF-S VR als "Schonlinse" für die besseren Objektive anzuschaffen. Habt ihr mal schon sowas über ebay besorgt? Da werden ja einige verscherbelt wohl wegen der schlechten Kritiken?




> sprich....unendlich lange serienaufnahmen in Rohformat werden halt dann durch schreiben unterbrochen
> was magst denn in erster Linie aufnehmen?


 Alles..  :Wink:  Da woas drum geht sind die Serienaufnahmen im Winter Skifahren und im Sommer Radfahren. Ich glaube eben nicht, dass ich mir RAW Serienaufnahmen antun werde. Jetzt wollte ich nur wissen ob es hier Leute gibt die das tun, wenn ja warum und welche Erfahrungen es da gibt.

----------


## andi

> FX = Fullframe = Kleinbild
> Dh. streng genommen hab ich FX Linsen.  Objektive sind durch die Bank AF oder AF-D. Dh. was ich nicht habe sind AF-S mit f=2,8 die angesprochenen 1600,- Dinger eben.  Mal sehen vielleicht kommt dann mal ein 17-35 AF-S ins Haus. Wenn ich dann wieder mal Geld haben sollte.   
> 
> Aber es bleibt wiederum die Frage ob es sich lohnt ein 24-120 AF-S VR als "Schonlinse" für die besseren Objektive anzuschaffen. Habt ihr mal schon sowas über ebay besorgt? Da werden ja einige verscherbelt wohl wegen der schlechten Kritiken?
> 
> Alles..  Da woas drum geht sind die Serienaufnahmen im Winter Skifahren und im Sommer Radfahren. Ich glaube eben nicht, dass ich mir RAW Serienaufnahmen antun werde. Jetzt wollte ich nur wissen ob es hier Leute gibt die das tun, wenn ja warum und welche Erfahrungen es da gibt.


raw serie ist ja prinzipiell auch kein Problem
gibt ja eh den interen Speicher
und so eine Sequen...wenn die mal 10 Bilder hat, sind die 1,3 Sekunden vorbei und der Springer gelandet

Linsen....
sind die von der Fokusgeschwindigkeit für das was du damit machen willst geeignet?
nimm die Linsen, geh ins näxte Geschäft, schraub sie rauf und teste
du wirst zwar keinen Skispringer ins Geschäft mitnehmen können, aber sicher den Fokusspeed anderweitig testen können.
und dann bilde dir ein Bild *grins*

ob bei sowas nicht die 300 und dafür ein 24-70 besser wären?
oder auch die alte 28-70 version, ist halt wieder ein Stück massiver

----------


## georg

> gibt ja eh den interen Speicher
> und so eine Sequen...wenn die mal 10 Bilder hat, sind die 1,3 Sekunden vorbei und der Springer gelandet


 Ja eben.. wenn der interne Speicher das erledigen kann?




> Linsen....
> sind die von der Fokusgeschwindigkeit für das was du damit machen willst geeignet?


 Der AF Motor ist im Gehäuse und die D700 hat einen schnellen Motor. Im Vergleich zu den AF-S vielleicht schätzomativ subjektiv um 10% langsamer wenn die Übersetzung im Objektiv groß ist, was bei meinen Objektiven der Fall ist. (Für Insider: 6 Umdrehungen über den gesamten Fokusbereich beim 70-210 und bei den WW Zooms noch weniger). Also der Vorteil der AF-S wären etwa 10% und sie sind leiser was bei mir aber kein Argument ist.




> ob bei sowas nicht die 300 und dafür ein 24-70 besser wären?
> oder auch die alte 28-70 version, ist halt wieder ein Stück massiver


 Besser? Sicher nicht. Günstiger? Sicher schon..  :Wink: 
Ich mach auch gerne im WW-Bereich Bilderchen und D300 + 24 heißt 24*1,5 = 36 da kann ich auch mit meiner Kompaktkamera weitermachen.  :Wink:  Um beim Filmformat ein 18er im APS-C (DX) Bereich zu ersetzen müßte ein 12er her. Gibts zwar aber ich weiß nicht..  :Confused:  .. kostet im Übrigen rund 1000,- und hat eine 4er Blende also kostet grad 30% weniger als das optisch sicher bessere 17-35 f2.8.
Den D300 vs D700 Gedanken hab ich schon auf den vorigen Seiten durchgespielt. Am Ende ist das Gehäuse um 300,- billiger (glaub ich) die Objektive um 1,5 länger.  :Frown:  Ich hab nicht das was ich eigentlich wollte, aber kaum weniger ausgegeben.

Also wenn ich DX überlegen würde, nehm ich mir lieber eine D40.

edit: Also die D700 ist fix, oder willst du sie mir ausreden?  :Smile:  Mir gehts jetzt darum welche Speicherkarten da reinkommen sollen und ob ich das 24-120 Kitobjektiv nehmen soll.  :Confused:

----------


## andi

na dann sparen un d700 kaufen!
interner Speicher kann das, weis aber jetzt net wieviele da genau drinnen sind (bei RAW)
hab mal Speedski fotografiert, da warens in RAW so ca. 7-8 bis der interne Speicher voll war.
Langsame, weil günstige Karte, war da noch drinnen.
wenn in jpg, sollten deine Sequenzen schon gar kein Problem sein

was sagt den Nikon dazu?

wenn WW, dann klar die 700

ist übrigens auf der Insel gar net mal so teuer *ggg*

----------


## Poison :)

sorry für OT georg  :Wink:  
fesche HP andi!!
leider funktioniert der "umgezogen" link vom blog zurück zur brandl page aufgrund eines tippfehlers nicht 
lg, bis bald
kevin

----------


## georg

Kein Problem..  :Smile: 

Und zum Thema? Wie machst du das? Machst du RAW Serienaufnahmen? Macht das überhaupt Sinn?

----------


## Tom

Kein Schwein macht RAW Serien,für was auch und welchen sinn sollte das haben ???
Hab es zwar schon ein paar mal getan aber wirklich bebraucht noch nie also vergiß es einfach .......
Eine schnelle Karte kostet ja heute nicht mehr wirklich was also sollte auch das kein problem sein ......investier dein geld in vernünftige optiken alles andere ist sehr schnell vergänglich und wechselt sehr oft,die optiken bleiben dir länger und bestehen auch im wert ......

----------


## georg

Weiß ja nicht.. wie gesagt, ich hab noch nie eine DSLR ghabt.. ich hab 3 analoge SLRs die ich immer noch benutze. Also zumindest eine davon.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ich hab von RAW Praxis genau NULL Ahnung.

Ich wollte doch bloß wissen ob ihr mir eher eine "langsamere" - also zB Sandisk ExtremeIII mit 16 oder 32GB oder die schnellstmögliche 16GB empfehlen würdet. *vorsichtig frag* 




> investier dein geld in vernünftige optiken


 Hab ich schon vor Jahren.. glaub ich zumindest. Also ich komm mit denen gut zurecht. Wie das mit der digitalen dann aussieht wird sich weisen aber ich glaub nicht, dass die D700 irgendwelche Grenzen aufzeigt die eine F4 oder F100 nicht auch sichtbar machen würde. Und später kommt dann ein hochwertiges WW dazu.. später. Irgendwann wenn sich das Börserl wieder erholt hat.  :Smile: 

Von hochwertig ans andere Ende: Ich werd' mal sehen was das 24-120VR auf ebay kostet. Weil gebraucht wird das wohl nicht schlechter sein als neu?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tom

RAW ist manchmal recht gut weil man einfach andere möglichkeiten hat bei der bearbeitung,aber defacto macht es nur für profis sinn die es auch ausnützen können,die qualität der jpegs reicht mehr als aus und im endeffekt kommt es noch immer drauf an wie das bild aussieht und ob es dem entspricht was man wollte nicht wer besser bearbeiten kann ,ein schlechtes bild wird immer schlecht bleiben egal wie gut man es bearbeitet ;-) .....
Keine ahnung für was du so riesige speicherkarten brauchst aber ich kenne wenige fotografen die größere karten als 4GB haben und da kannst dir dann leicht mal die EXTREM IV leisten ,vielleicht noch eine zweite dazu und fertig .......

Was das kaufen von gebrauchten optiken angeht so muß man da natürlich auch aufpassen aber das risiko ist weit kleiner bei guten optiken das du etwas faslch machst und es gibt genug foren wo du optiken kaufne kannst gebraucht von seriösen menschen ;-) .......,macht also auf jeden fall sinn da sich umzusehen und muß auch net immer neu sein ....

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Hab ich schon vor Jahren.. glaub ich zumindest. Also ich komm mit denen gut zurecht. Wie das mit der digitalen dann aussieht wird sich weisen aber ich glaub nicht, dass die D700 irgendwelche Grenzen aufzeigt die eine F4 oder F100 nicht auch sichtbar machen würde.


Anscheinend stellen Digitalkameras andere Anforderungen daran in welchem Winkel das Licht auf den Sensor fällt. Im Randbereich von "analogen" Optiken soll der Strahlengang oftmals schräg auf den Film auftrefen was dem Film egal ist der Sensor aber nicht so prickelnd findet. Bei nicht Vollformat Kameras würde das dann nicht so in Gewicht fallen weil der Rand der Objektive da ohnehinn nicht zum Einsatz kommt.

Kann das wär bestätigen?

----------


## georg

> Keine ahnung für was du so riesige speicherkarten brauchst


 2 Wochen in der Pampa ohne Möglichkeit etwas auszulesen sind 2000 Bilderchen (und hoffentlich nur 2 Akkus). Ein Bildchen hat so angeblich ca. 5-6MB * 2000 = 10-12GB
Deswegen. 2 Wochen in der Pampa kommt zwar nur jedes Jahr ein- bis zweimal vor, aber deswegen kauf ich mir nicht 2 kleine für Normalangelegenheiten und eine große Karte für das jährliche Ereignis. Ich hab letztens mit meiner kleinen Fuji F31fd in 3 Wochen 2700 Bilderchen gemacht bevor ich eine Möglichkeit hatte die abzuspeichern.




> Anscheinend stellen Digitalkameras andere Anforderungen daran in welchem Winkel das Licht auf den Sensor fällt.


 Interessant. Wäre dumm für mich.

Wenn ich mich zu einen höherwertigen Objektiv entschließe als ich derzeit habe werde ich sicherlich wieder das Forum und dich lieber Tom im speziellen bemühen.  :Wink: 

Obwohl sicherlich nicht höherwertig als meine derzeitigen Objektive gleich die Frage: Hat jemand das Nikon Kitobjektiv 24-120 VR günstig abzugeben? Ich glaub im Kit kostet es 380,-

Was ich auch gerne hätte wäre das Nikon AF 50 1.4D wobei das kostet nicht viel das besorg ich mir neu mit der Kamera.

----------


## mankra

Tut mir leid, aber das muß ich jetzt einfach schreiben:
Wegen den Speicherkarten tust jetzt schon bißerl komisch herum.
Kauf Dir ne 16er jetzt, und wenns wirklich mal 2 Wochen, ohne Schleppi, auf Urlaub bist, dann kaufst eben eine 2. Karte dazu.
Die 5g Mehrgewicht und 1x 10 Sekunden für den Wechsel in 2 Wochen wirst auch überleben.

----------


## Poison :)

ausserdem sind 4, 8, 16 gb REICHLICH genug für JPEG  :Wink:  
habe gute erfahrungen mit extremIII, eine schnellere bisher noch nicht probiert 
lg

----------


## georg

> Tut mir leid, aber das muß ich jetzt einfach schreiben:
> Wegen den Speicherkarten tust jetzt schon bißerl komisch herum.


 Tu ich doch garnicht mehr.. mehr als die Aussage vom andi und Tom: _RAW Serien macht kein Mensch und wenn dann reicht für die 5 Bilder der interne Pufferspeicher_ brauch ich ja nicht. So etwas wollte ich hören, das hab ich gekriegt und ich danke recht fein dafür.  :Smile: 
Damit ist alles klar. Ich hab bloß noch auf seine Frage geantwortet warum ich so viel Platz brauch. Jetzt kommt eine 16er extremeIII ins Haus und die Sache ist erledigt.  :Smile: 

Ich überleg jetzt eigentlich nur noch wegen dem einen Standard-alles-abdeck-zoom herum, um für die Pampaeinsätze etwas zu haben was fix drauf bleibt (Schmutz) und ich das Gewicht und Packmaß reduziere.
Aber bei den 380,- neu kann man nicht viel falsch machen denn auf ebäh gehen die gebraucht um 300,-  :EEK!:   :Fore Head Slap:  weg, also wenn ich das nicht brauchen sollte verscherbel ich das einfach.

Damit sind alle Fragen bis auf die Geldbeschaffung geklärt, der Faden kann mißbraucht werden und wenn doch noch etwas offen ist melde ich mich einfach wieder.  :Smile:

----------


## andi

> Kein Problem.. 
> 
> Und zum Thema? Wie machst du das? Machst du RAW Serienaufnahmen? Macht das überhaupt Sinn?


hab die Speed Ski Aufnahmen in RAW gemacht
allerdings keine Sequenzen, wie du das vorhast, sondern einfach mitgeschwenkt
ist der Kamera aber egal :Mr. Yellow:  gewesen

Sinn?
darüber lässt sich vermutlich genauso lange diskutieren, wie über die Frage "Canon_oder_Nikon_besser"
ich arbeite ausschliesslich in RAW
wahrscheinlich aber in erster Linie, weil sich mehr "retten" lässt
und Zeit oder Datenmenge spielt für mich eine untergeordnete Rolle

----------


## andi

> sorry für OT georg 
> 
> fesche HP andi!!
> leider funktioniert der "umgezogen" link vom blog zurück zur brandl page aufgrund eines tippfehlers nicht
> 
> lg, bis bald
> kevin


 
ist ausgebessert, danke Kev

----------


## Tom

> wahrscheinlich aber in erster Linie, weil sich mehr "retten" lässt


Und genau das ist die Kernaussage wenn es um RAW geht ,wenn man retten muß dann RAW,wenn man sich sicherer ist was das fotografieren angeht dann braucht man es nur selten ,aber ist schon gut das es das gibt,in manchen Lebenslagen macht es schon sinn (allerdings auch nur wenn man Fotos bearbeiten kann) ;-) .....

----------


## georg

> allerdings auch nur wenn man Fotos bearbeiten kann


 Das kann ich nicht, also werde ich das der Kamera überlassen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

andi hat schon richtig gesagt: Selbst wenn ich das mal machen würde, dann reicht der interne Speicher aus... Ich sollte mir die techn. Daten vielleicht aufmerksamer durchlesen.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Das eine oder andere Bild werd ich aber sicher in RAW machen, ganz einfach um kennenzulernen was da geht.  :Smile:

----------


## andi

> Das kann ich nicht, also werde ich das der Kamera überlassen. 
> 
> andi hat schon richtig gesagt: Selbst wenn ich das mal machen würde, dann reicht der interne Speicher aus... Ich sollte mir die techn. Daten vielleicht aufmerksamer durchlesen.  
> 
> Das eine oder andere Bild werd ich aber sicher in RAW machen, ganz einfach um kennenzulernen was da geht.


so hab ich mir das auch angefangen.... :Mr. Yellow: 

Tom du hast schon recht...
wenn du dir selbst, und den Steuerungsmechanismen der Kamera 100% vertrauen kannst, ist RAW sinnlos
dann kannst du es vorher einstellen was du brauchst


wenn nicht, dann RAW

----------


## georg

Mal eine andere Frage: Welchen Fotorucksack würdet ihr empfehlen, wenn es gilt eine Vollformat SLR + eine APS-C SLR mit montierten Objektiven + 3 weitere Objektive und ein 15,4" Wide Notebook und ein Stativ + kleines Zubehör wie Filter, Speicherkarten, Treibstoff für den Träger, usw.. mitzuschleppen? Wichtig ist ein gutes Tragesystem, das Zeuch wiegt einiges.
Meine alte Fototasche ist mittlerweile nicht mehr zu reinigen und außerdem extrem unhandlich zum mitnehmen.

???

Was haltet ihr von Lowepro

----------


## michlfeit

Also mir fallen auf die schnelle die ein: 
- Dakine Sequenze
- Burton Zoom Pack
- Tamrack Expedition 8 
aber das is eine gute Seite wo du Fotos von allen erdenklichen Rucksäcken findest.  www.taschenfreak.de 
lg michi

----------


## georg

Das ist ein leiwander Link.. danke sehr!  :Smile:

----------


## andi

hast schon zugeschlagen?
wenn net, wart noch ein bisserl
meine Glaskugel hat mir heute verraten, das im MAI 2009 ein Nachfolger kommen wird.
und was das für die "alten" heisst brauch ich dir eh net zu sagen :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## georg

Nö, hab erst im April/Mai genug Geld.  :Big Grin:  Aber danke für den Hinweis!  :Smile:  Ich habs auch schon rumoren gehört, das nach der D3X eigentlich ein logisches Pendant zur D700 komen soll.

Ich hab jetzt um ein paar Euro eine D70 bekomen (Objektive hab ich ja genug), mit der mach' ich jetzt mal ein paar Bilderchen. Das Sucherbild des DX Formats ist kein Vergleich zu meinen analogen SLRs: Dunkel und winzig. Ich will unbedingt das Vollformat weil sonst ist imho eine SLR nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt. Daher verstehe ich den Sinn einer D300 die praktisch das gleiche kostet wie eine D700 und die Einschränkungen des kleineren Sensors besitzt, nicht wirklich.

edit: Wobei ich den MP Wahn bei den DSLRs noch weniger verstehe als bei den Kompakten. Weil die Digibacks fürs Mittelformat werden auch immer billiger und wenn ich >20MP benötige dann würd ich mir doch das Mittelformat hernehmen.

Oder mit welcher Kamera werden die Produktphotos der 1D und der D3 gemacht? Eben. Die wissen schon was sie nehmen.  :Wink: 

Aber wenn die DSLRs mit weniger Pixeln dann billiger sind solls mir nur recht sein.  :Smile:

----------


## georg

> Burton Zoom Pack


 Daran hab ich ja noch garnicht gedacht.. wäre cool wenn auch noch Ski zu montieren wären.. und das Notebook durch Lawinenschaufel etc. ersetzt werden könnte.
Langsam wirds unrealistisch, ich glaub das wird ein Tourenrucksack wo ich mir Fächer für die Kamera reinbastle.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

edit: Der Tamrac ist genau was ich mir vorstelle! Vielen Dank!!!

----------


## andi

welcher Tamrac?

----------


## georg

Der Expedition 7 oder 8. Nicht dass ich den Platz für die Photoausrüstung benötige, aber wenn ich unterwegs bin hab ich im Winter zB Ski, Schaufel, Felle, Sonde Handschuhe etc zum reingeben.  Ich würd mir den nur gerne in natura ansehen..

----------


## georg

Braucht das Downhillboard eine Anleitung zum Reinigen des Sensors? Ich hab die kleine D70 gerade mal 14 Tage im Einsatz und bin schon fleißig am Putzen. Also die Dreckanfälligkeit einer DSLR ist schon extrem.
Mach damit nicht mehr als mit einer meiner analogen, die Objektive sind dieselben also an der Abdichtung vom Objektiv kanns auch nicht liegen.
Naja, also alle 14 Tage Sensor putzen.  :Frown:  Dafür braucht man nicht Film wechseln.  :Big Grin: 
PS: Ich habs übrigens auf normalen Photos bemerkt und nicht extra ein Staubbild gegen ein weißes Blatt Papier geschossen, weil sonst könnte ich das Ding täglich reinigen.  :Lol:

----------


## Bruchpilot

Tust Brot essen über der offenen Kamera?  :Mr. Red: 

Ich hab meine neue jetzt schon mehr als ein halbes Jahr und noch keine Krümel entdeckt.  Bin eh froh drüber.
Allerdings suche ich den Staub auch net. Solange es nicht auffällt is gut. Mach eh die wenigsten Fotos in einem weißen Zimmer mit Blende 32.

Was verwendest du fürs Sensor reinigen?

mfg

----------


## georg

> Ich hab meine neue jetzt schon mehr als ein halbes Jahr und noch keine Krümel entdeckt. Bin eh froh drüber.
> Allerdings suche ich den Staub auch net. Solange es nicht auffällt is gut. Mach eh die wenigsten Fotos in einem weißen Zimmer mit Blende 32.


Du wirst lachen: Aufgefallen ist es mir bei einem Bild mit einem 50er Festobjektiv bei Blende 1.8  :Lol:  Weil der Staubkrümel gerade am einförmig blauen Himmel lag und einen schönen verschwommenen dunklen Fleck hinterlassen hat.

Das Problem sind häufige Objektivwechsel. Dann verbleibt im Spiegelkasten Staub aus der Luft die bei jeden Mal Auslösen durch den Spiegelschlag herumgewirbelt wird. Ich hab beim Reinigen mehrere Photos gemacht (eben mit Blende 22 auf weißes Papier damit ich das sehe). Das Bild war beim ersten Bild sauber und beim zweiten Bild war wiederum Staub drauf.

Dh. wenn man reinigt dann zuerst den Spiegelkasten ausblasen( aber mit Filter weil sonst bläst man nur Umgebungsluft rein) oder aussaugen. Oder man nimmt die Kamera zum Duschen mit ins Bad, und reinigt die Kamera danach, denn durch das Duschen kriegt man eine sehr staubfreie "Reinraumluft" zusammen.

Zum Reinigen hab meine Freundin gefragt was ich dazu nehmen soll, weil die ist Mikrobiologin un deren Systeme sind weit anfälliger und anspruchsvoller als unsere blöden Sensoren:
Also hat sie mir aus ihrem Labor Methanol, Laborpapier und einen Rubber Policeman mit 14mm Breite mitgenommen.  :Lol:  Rubber Policeman sind Glas oder Plastikstäbchen die eine Gummilippe aufgesteckt haben. Die werden benutzt um - was weiß ich - Bakterienkulturen vom Glas abzustreifen oder so. Egal, auf jeden Fall sind die hervorragend auch fürs Sensorglas geeignet. 14mm fürs APS-C oder DX Format, 18mm fürs Vollformat oder FX.

Papierstreifen drum rum, ein paar Tropfen Methanol drauf und das über den Sensor wischen. Testbild machen, und so lange wiederholen bis es paßt.

Aber wie gesagt: Wenn der Spiegelkasten voller Staub ist, ist das recht sinnfrei.
 :Smile:

----------


## georg

Diese "Rubber Policemen" kriegst du im Laborzubehör und ich habs auch mittlerweile im Fotozubehör als "Sensor Wand" gesehen. Mindestens ein ebenso blöder Name wie der Polizist.  :Lol:  Kosten da wie dort um die 6-8EUR /Stk oder so.
Laborpapier ist fuselfreies Putzpapier.  Kriegst du auch zB als Linsenreinigungspapier, sollte halt trocken sein und kein Reinigungsmittel enthalten.
Methanol kriegst du an sich in der Apotheke. Falls sie es dir nicht geben wollen, kannst du auch Isopropylalkohol nehmen. Der ist genauso geeignet und "ungiftig" wobei saufen darfst beide nicht und Methanol bringt dich nicht um, wenn dus ausschüttest. Der Isopropylalkohol zieht etwas mehr Wasser an, hält sich also nicht so lange wie Methanol.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Einfach jedes mal duschen vorm Objektivwechsel :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

:Big Grin:  Genau.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ich weiß nicht ob diese Sensorreinigungssysteme wie es die neueren DSLRs haben was bringt. Ich hab derzeit halt noch eine D70 die hat sowas nicht und ist natürlich auch nicht so abgedichtet wie ein Profigehäuse.

----------


## Tyrolens

> Einfach jedes mal duschen vorm Objektivwechsel

 Geh. Wenn man eine Mikrobiologin im Haus hat, kommt das Trumm in den Autoklaven.  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> Wenn man eine Mikrobiologin im Haus hat


 die selber etwas fotonarrisch ist, dann wird eigentlich nur im Reinstraum Objektiv gewechselt. Das dauernde Duschen und Umziehen ist aber halt etwas stressig.  :Lol:

----------


## tribune

Ich schreib mein Anliegen einfach mal hier rein:

Bin schon seit längerer Zeit auf einer Suche nach einer ordentlichen Cam.
Als Gehäuse wird es schon fix die d90 werdn nur weiß ich jetzt nicht welches objektiv?!

Wichtig wär mir eine gute lichtstärke mit einer brenn weite von 17-70 z.B und soll auf jeden Fall günstig sein!

Hab mir das mal rausgesucht:

geizhals.at/deutschland/a312571.html


jemand erfahrungen damit?

Gemacht werden Sportfotos( auch im wald etc.)

lg

----------


## georg

Nohch aktuell? Schau mal was woanders geschrieben wird:
www.nikon-fotografie.de/vbull...ad.php?t=75078
www.photozone.de/canon-eos/28...report--review
www.etest-digitalkamera.de/Ob...t-Details.html

Das was du da rausgesucht hast ist aber ein 17-*50* nicht 70er Objektiv..

----------


## tribune

> Nohch aktuell? Schau mal was woanders geschrieben wird:
> www.nikon-fotografie.de/vbull...ad.php?t=75078
> www.photozone.de/canon-eos/28...report--review
> www.etest-digitalkamera.de/Ob...t-Details.html
> 
> Das was du da rausgesucht hast ist aber ein 17-*50* nicht 70er Objektiv..



das es kein 17- 70 ist weiß ich! Hab die Zahl nur mal als Bsp genommen, sodass evt. auch noch andere obj. in frage kommen :Smile:

----------


## georg

Nachdem du dir vorher die D40 überlegt hast und jetzt die D90 willst, würde ich dir aber trotzdem die D5000 nochmals nahelegen. Die D5000 hat den schwenkbaren Monitor, was für Überkopfaufnahmen (D5000 und D90 können ja filmen) bei gut besuchten Veranstaltungen schon was hat. Ansonsten ist sie um nichts schlechter als die D90.. blitzsync ist bei beiden 1/200 sek.
Die D40 ist da übrigens mit 1/500 sek viel besser.

LCD ist auf der D90 besser als auf D40 und D5000.

Also für mich macht die D5000 das gleiche wie die D90 in einem günstigeren und leichteren Gehäuse. Das LCD ist halt nicht so schön aufgelöst, dafür schwenkbar. Nachdem du keine alten Objektive hast, ist das auch kein Argument für die D90.

Also wenn der Preis zählt würd ich die D40 nehmen oder wenn du alte Objektive nehmen willst eine gebrauchte D70
Wenn du Video machen willst würd ich die D5000 nehmen, wenn du Video und auch noch alte Objektive nehmen willst, dann die D90.

----------


## georg

Zu Objektiv: Zu den neuen Objektiven kann ich nicht viel sagen: ich hab als neuestes selber nur das Nikon 18-55 DX AF-S VR mit einer Anfangsblende von 3,5. Das taugt für Sport nicht viel, es macht zwar schöne Bilder, aber der Autofokus ist kein richtiger AF-S, erstens ist es langsamer als meine 15 Jahre alten (hochwertigen) AF Objektive, sogar gerade mal gleich schnell oder sogar langsamer wie mein Nikkor AF 70-210 f4-5,6D!!! (und das heißt was wenn ein Normalzoom langsamer ist als ein Telezoom) und zweitens erlaubt es kein manuelles Übersteuern des Autofokus.

Also wenn du dir ein Nikon AF-S Objektiv nimmst, dann schau ob beim Schalter A/M und M steht und nicht nur A und M. Ersteres ist der bessere Motor.

Aber wenn du 350,- für das Objektiv ausgeben willst, dann sag ich dir nachmals: Nimm dir dieses hier geizhals.at/a172398.html das Nikon Objektiv AF-S VR DX 18-200mm 3.5-5.6G IF-ED, das ist hinreichend schnell sowohl beim AF als auch von der Lichtstärke her (schneller wirds nur mit den professionellen Linsen) kostet zwar mehr, dafür deckst du alle Brennweiten ab die du zum Anfang benötigen wirst, bist billiger als mit 2 Objektiven und du ersparst dir das Wechseln.

Die Lichtstärke von 2,8 würde ich zum Anfang nicht unbedingt als das Killerkriterium sehen, wobei das Tamron natürlich sehr verführerisch klingt. Probiers aus!

----------


## georg

Tamron: Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 SP XR Wenn das so hinhaut wie beschrieben kannst dus nehmen.

Zusammenfassend:
Autofokus ist zwar kein AF-S aber fast genauso schnell (und darum gehts uns ja), manuelles übersteuern geht nicht (ok, wird dir egal sein).
Schärfe scheint sehr gut zu sein, das ist wichtig. Im WW weit offen in den Ecken auch noch gut, also das paßt.
Abschattung: Da schreibt er, dass wäre der Schwachpunkt. Gut, das wird bei Sportaufnahmen kaum auffallen. Dh. man vermeidet halt bei Weitwinkel mit f2,8 gleichförmige Hintergründe oder man blendet etwas ab.

Also das ist DAS Objektiv für Waldaufnahmen. Im Wald wird dir die Abschattung nicht auffallen, das ist da wo du mit f2,8 Bilder machst. Draußen, wenn der blaue Himmel einen gleichförmigen Hintergrund erzeugt, blendest du auf 5,6 ab, dann wird die Abschattung die beim WW auftritt kaum sichtbar sein.

Das ist halt von der Brennweite wirklich ein Standardzoom vergleichbar mit einem 26-75mm bei KB.

 :Smile:

----------


## michlfeit

Eigentlich hatte ich schon fix beschlossen das hochgelobte Nikkor 17-55mm/f2,8 zu kaufen. 

Gehen übertragen ca. um 700 weg.
Jetzt hab ich nochmal bissl herumgesucht um Inet und hab mir ein paar bilder angeschaut wegen der abbildungsleistung und bin jetzt echt am überlegen ob ich mir das Tamron nimm da es doch um einiges billiger is und der eindruck echt nicht schlecht is.

Ich glaub von der Verarbeitung kanns mit dem Nikkor aber nicht mithalten.

Ich werd morgen mal in ein Fotogschäft mit meiner Cam gehen und die 2 vergleichen. Wie der Eindruck is etc.

----------


## tribune

Kannst ma dei persönliches Ergebnis noch hereinschreiben;

Werds mir heute wahrscheinlich bei redcoon kaufen;

mit filter 370€ mit gratis versand

lg

----------


## michlfeit

also ich war heute im Geschäft "Blende7" und wollte die beiden Objektive an meiner Kamera und hab mir gedacht ich bin im falschen Film.

Hier mal die unterhaltung mit dem Verkäufer:

ICH:Hallo, ich würde gern das Tamron 17-50 an meiner Kamera probieren

VERKÄUFER: Bei uns wird nix probiert, bei uns wird nur verkauft.

ICH: Ja ich hab vor nachdem ichs probiert hab es zu kaufen.

VERKÄUFER: Is ma wurscht, bei uns wird nix probiert.

ICH: Ich will aber schaun ob der Autofokus richtig sitzt, weil sonst kauf ichs und dann sitzt der Fokus ned richtig.

Verkäufer: Des is dann dei Pech und mir wurscht.

ICH: Gut bei so einer guten Beratung werd ich wo anders einkaufen.

VERKÄUFER: Is ma a wurscht gehst hoid wo onders hi.


Also der ärgste Schnapsladen dieses BLENDE7. Wer was probieren will oder eine Beratung braucht sollt wo anders hingehen.

----------


## georg

Ned schlecht..   :Stick Out Tongue:  ..hat der so einen rasend gut gehenden Shop oder grad im Lotto gewonnen?
Wennst Westbahnstraße unterwegs bist, schau beim orator oder auf der Mariahilferstrasse beim Sobotka vorbei.

----------


## mankra

Wohl einen schlechten Tag gehabt.

----------


## michlfeit

Naja hab jetzt a bissl im Internet herumgesucht und dort is das anscheinend so, wennst ned grad mit de 500er flatterst beim reinkommen, oder deine komplette a
Ausrüstung um a paar 1000er dort kauft hast wirst nicht wirklich beraten oder so behandelt wies mir passiert ist...

----------


## georg

Wie schauts aus? Irgendwo vernünftig beraten worden? Weil bei mir steht jetzt langsam das neue Gehäuse und ein paar Objektive auf der Einkaufsliste.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Momentan sind auf ebäh alle verrückt. Ich sollte meine alten Kameras verkaufen.. da gehen Objektive gebraucht um den aktuellen Neupreis weg. Offensichtlich kaufen geradde die ärgsten Wappler vermeintliche "Schnäppchen" weil in der Bucht ist ja alles billig.  :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tribune

Hallo,

war heute in Wels " und hab ein paar Tamron durchprobieren dürfen.

Muss sagen die Leute dort sind total nett, haben gleich alles hergräumt :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vor allem hab ich mir das 17-50 anschaut:
Muss sagen des gefällt mir sehr sehr gut. Schärfe ist super, Fokus auch schnell...

Glaub das werd ich mir morgen abholen=)

lg

----------


## michlfeit

hallo

ja habe heute mein Tamron 17-50 von redcoon bekommen.

Macht einen soliden Eindruck, sehr scharf, verarbeitung auch besser als ich mir für ein 340 Euro Objektiv erwartet habe.

Also echt ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis

Nur haben mir diese Idioten eines mit eingebauten Motor geschickt....daher is da Autofokus nicht der schnellste. Werd das ding morgen zurückschicken und bekomm hoffentlich eines ohne Motor.

lg michi

----------


## tribune

Hi,

Hab mich wegen dem eingebauten Motor informiert;

Das gibt es schon seit einem guten Jahr nicht mehr zu kaufen :Embarrassment: 

Aber anscheinend ist der Unterschied vom Autofokus nicht so groß!

was hast du für eine cam?

lg

----------


## michlfeit

hallo 
ja ich hab eine d200. daher brauch ich den motor nicht 
aber es ist 100% eines mit eingebautem motor...steht sogar auf der verpackung drauf.

----------


## tribune

sry,
meinte das es das Tamron ohne Motor schon seit einem guten Jahr nicht mehr gibt=)

hab mir meins heute gekauft :Stick Out Tongue: 
(mit Motor)

lg

----------


## michlfeit

nicht mehr.  shit. naja auf geizhals is es noch zu finden...

werd ich halt bei dem bleiben. ja wie du gesagt hast is der autofokus eh nicht soooo langsam. und kanns meine freundin an ihrer d40 auch verwenden.

naja werds morgen am semmering gleich mal ausprobieren.

----------


## tribune

Habs sie heute ausgibig getestet=)

Super Fotos, gute schärfe und fokusiert auch schnell...

lg

----------


## Rüdiger

Ich pack des nu moi schnell aus:




> Braucht das Downhillboard eine Anleitung zum Reinigen des Sensors? Ich hab die kleine D70 gerade mal 14 Tage im Einsatz und bin schon fleißig am Putzen. Also die Dreckanfälligkeit einer DSLR ist schon extrem.
> Mach damit nicht mehr als mit einer meiner analogen, die Objektive sind dieselben also an der Abdichtung vom Objektiv kanns auch nicht liegen.
> Naja, also alle 14 Tage Sensor putzen.  Dafür braucht man nicht Film wechseln. 
> PS: Ich habs übrigens auf normalen Photos bemerkt und nicht extra ein Staubbild gegen ein weißes Blatt Papier geschossen, weil sonst könnte ich das Ding täglich reinigen.


Dazu fällt ma ein, dass ich mitn Tom darüber am Krippenstein geredet hab, wie oft er den Sensor reinigt. Darauf meinte er :"NIE"  Ich darauf "Ja wie NIE??" Und er: "Da drückst beim Photoshop a Knopferl und weg san die Flecken" (sinngemäß wiedergegeben)

A a Lösung...  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Jo mei, man kann alles Photoshoppen. Für die Radlphotos reichts ja, die Radlfahrer sind mangelnde Qualität ja von den Teilen gewöhnt und fressen alles was geliefert wird.  :Wink:   :Devil:   :Big Grin: 

Ernsthaft: Ich weiß, ich hab ihn anno dazumal auch schon das gleiche gefragt und die gleiche Antwort erhalten.  :Smile: 

Bei meiner war das sehr krass weil der Spiegelkasten komplett verdreckt war. Das wäre im Photoshop zwar gegangen, aber dann brauch ich keine SLR mehr, dann reicht ein Guckidrucki.

Normal schickst du die Kamera  einmal im Jahr zum Reinigen, die machen dass dann komplett und aus die Maus.

Bei mir kommt dazu, dass ich sehr oft unter widrigen Bedingungen Objektiv wechsle. Ich bin der typische Techniker beim Photografieren: Mangelndes Können muß durch Ausrüstung ersetzt werden.  :Lol:

----------


## kitschi

so ich werf die frage mal hier dazu  :Wink:  
und zwar hat jemand erfahrung mit seiner dslr und circularem polfilter wenn ja welche marke usw.  :Confused:  
thx jz schu

----------


## andi

> Zusammenfassend:
> Autofokus ist zwar kein AF-S aber fast genauso schnell


wobei diese "fast" schon relativ zu sehen ist....
hatte das Tamron auf meiner 30d Canon und jetzt ein AF-S 28-70 auf der d700
da liegen Welten dazwischen
nicht nur von der Fokusgeschw., auch von der Genauigkeit desselbigen

aber...wäre interessant, wie die Tamron Linse an der 700 arbeitet
dann könnte mans wirklich als Vergleich heranziehen

auf der 30d war das Tamron aber auch weit net so schnell wie das 70-200 F4.......

----------


## andi

> hast schon zugeschlagen?
> wenn net, wart noch ein bisserl
> meine Glaskugel hat mir heute verraten, das im MAI 2009 ein Nachfolger kommen wird.
> und was das für die "alten" heisst brauch ich dir eh net zu sagen


mir scheint meine Glaskugel hat sich vertan.....
momentan ist das Bild noc ein bisserl verschwommen, aber sie zeigt eine parallel zur d700 geführte FX Kamera mit dem Sensor der D3X aber dafür mit weniger fps. Ab Herbst.

obs stimmt?

----------


## georg

> wobei diese "fast" schon relativ zu sehen ist....
> hatte das Tamron auf meiner 30d Canon und jetzt ein AF-S 28-70 auf der d700
> da liegen Welten dazwischen
> nicht nur von der Fokusgeschw., auch von der Genauigkeit desselbigen


Ich hab ein 50 f1,4 AF-S das ist verglichen mit meinem 18-35 AF lähmend langsam, egal ob auf der D70 oder der D700. Dann ein billiges 17-55 AF-S DX was auch lähmend langsam ist (Dummy AF-S). Dann ein 24-85AF-S das ist sehr schnell, in etwa gleich oder grob geschätzt eine Spur schneller als mein 18-35AF.

Wirklich merkbar werden die Unterschiede beim Tele. Ich hab ein 70-210 AF-D das um einiges schneller ist als das Vorgängermodell ohne D egal auf welchen Gehäuse. Ein 80-200AF-S ist nochmals um einen Tick schneller.

Also es kommt eher auf die Mechanik (Getriebe was auch immer) an nicht so sehr darauf ob jetzt der Motor ein Ultraschall oder ein Motor im Gehäuse ist.

Bei den Gehäusen liegt der Unterschied weniger bei der Geschwindigkeit des Fokussiervorgangs selber, sondern eher bei der Genauigkeit. Die D700 fokussiert auf den Punkt genau, wenn die D70 noch ein wenig rätselt wo sie hin muß. Im Endefffekt resultiert das natürlich auch in einer höheren Geschwindigkeit. Außer ich nehme jetzt meine F4 her, da ist auch der Motor langsamer im Vergleich zur D70 oder D700, aber da liegen auch ein paar Jahre dazwischen..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ein Vorteil vom AF-S ist, dass man bei kniffligen Situationen immer händisch eingreifen kann (außer bei den Dummy AF-S). Brauch ich nicht oft, aber wenn dann ist das sehr handlich.

edit: Aber so Daumen mal Pi kann man schon sagen, dass die AF-S so 10-20% schneller sind als die alten AF.




> mir scheint meine Glaskugel hat sich vertan.....
> momentan ist das Bild noc ein bisserl verschwommen, aber sie zeigt eine parallel zur d700 geführte FX Kamera mit dem Sensor der D3X aber dafür mit weniger fps. Ab Herbst.
> 
> obs stimmt?


 Wird man sehen.. im Herbst kommt auf jeden Fall etwas, nur was wird spannend. Für mich hat das keine Auswirkungen weil ich hab jetzt zu meinen analogen SLR eine D70 und eine D700..  :Smile:

----------


## andi

> Ich hab ein 50 f1,4 AF-S das ist verglichen mit meinem 18-35 AF lähmend langsam, egal ob auf der D70 oder der D700. Dann ein billiges 17-55 AF-S DX was auch lähmend langsam ist (Dummy AF-S). Dann ein 24-85AF-S das ist sehr schnell, in etwa gleich oder grob geschätzt eine Spur schneller als mein 18-35AF.
> 
> Wirklich merkbar werden die Unterschiede beim Tele. Ich hab ein 70-210 AF-D das um einiges schneller ist als das Vorgängermodell ohne D egal auf welchen Gehäuse. Ein 80-200AF-S ist nochmals um einen Tick schneller.
> 
> Also es kommt eher auf die Mechanik (Getriebe was auch immer) an nicht so sehr darauf ob jetzt der Motor ein Ultraschall oder ein Motor im Gehäuse ist.
> 
> Bei den Gehäusen liegt der Unterschied weniger bei der Geschwindigkeit des Fokussiervorgangs selber, sondern eher bei der Genauigkeit. Die D700 fokussiert auf den Punkt genau, wenn die D70 noch ein wenig rätselt wo sie hin muß. Im Endefffekt resultiert das natürlich auch in einer höheren Geschwindigkeit. Außer ich nehme jetzt meine F4 her, da ist auch der Motor langsamer im Vergleich zur D70 oder D700, aber da liegen auch ein paar Jahre dazwischen.. 
> 
> Ein Vorteil vom AF-S ist, dass man bei kniffligen Situationen immer händisch eingreifen kann (außer bei den Dummy AF-S). Brauch ich nicht oft, aber wenn dann ist das sehr handlich.
> ...


hast eh auch schon zugeschlagen......
fand selber das P/L Verhältniss schon sehr ok

das 50er ist so langsam?

----------


## georg

> das 50er ist so langsam?


 Jo, schon. Wennst eine Idee hast wie mans messen kann, dann kann ich dir einen Vergleich machen. ZB. 50mm f1.4 AF-S gegen AF-S 24-85mm f3.5-4.5G und AF 18-35mm f3.5-4.5D ED-IF.. die drei kann ich in dem Brennweitenbereich sinnvollerweise anbieten.

edit:



> fand selber das P/L Verhältniss schon sehr ok


Naja.. ok ist es bei der D40.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## andi

naja der preis steigt halt nicht linear zur alltagstauglickeit. da muss schon noch der parameter stückzahlen mitgenommen werden :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

wie messen? geht wahrscheinlich eh nur im labor....
aber deine subjektive wahrnehmung wird schon passen
ich will mir eh ken 50er kaufen, hat mich nur gewundert
hab das 50 bei der canon unbedingt haben wollen, und habs in knapp 3 jahren glaub ich 2 mal verwendet

und mit dem 28-70 af-s...... würds sicher nur wieder in der tasche rumkugeln und sich derweilen mit einem objektivdeckel oder accu vergnügen :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## georg

> wie messen? geht wahrscheinlich eh nur im labor....


 Vermutlich, aber ich wollts mal anbieten weil bei Kameras kenn ich mich nicht so aus, eventuell gibts da einen Schmäh.




> hab das 50 bei der canon unbedingt haben wollen, und habs in knapp 3 jahren glaub ich 2 mal verwendet


Ich brauchs schon öfters, weil ich mach viele Photos in der Dämmerung. War auch einer der Gründe für die D700, die Lichtempfindlichkeit mit dem Objektiv ist schon ein Hammer.

Siehe Bild: 50mm f1,4 1/10sek ISO1600




> und mit dem 28-70 af-s...... würds sicher nur wieder in der tasche rumkugeln und sich derweilen mit einem objektivdeckel oder accu vergnügen


 Wär aber lustig was Mendel da enstehen lassen würde.  :Big Grin: 
28-70 so eine typische Standardbrennweite brauch ich nie. Mein 24-85 ist mein Standardimmerdraufding, da brauch ich gerade mal 24 und 85mm.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Vielleicht ab und zu die 50 aber nur weils mich interessiert wies mit 50 aussieht.

----------


## andi

solche Viecher hab ich in meiner gewohnten Umgebung tatsächlich nicht zum abbilden :Big Grin: 

Iso rauf geht ja bei der 700 bei 1600 immer noch ganz gut
hab bis 3200 gearbeitet
und dann reicht das 2,8er auch wieder
mir zumindest

was für ein vergleich mit der 30d :EEK!: 
da war bei 1600 aber schon so was von schluss

----------


## pagey

Was halten die vielen fachmänner hier von der D40 bzw D60 ??

Bei mir solls zum ersten mal eine halbwegs vernünftige kamera werden und das budget is doch eher begrenzt (auch was gebrauchtes wär interessant) Will weder profi werden noch dem tom konkurrenz machen trotzdem sollt die cam neben vernuenftigen urlaubsfotos schon auch das ein oder andere nette sportfoto schaffen ??

 nikon scheint preislich etwas billiger zu sein als canon oder ?

----------


## georg

D40 ist eine Spitzenkamera wenn du neu einsteigst und keine alten Objektive hast. D60 kann imho nichts mehr was mich überzeugen würde sie zu nehmen.
D40 ist klein, leicht, hat eine gute Bildqualität. 6MP reichen für normales Photografieren vollkommen aus.



> neben vernuenftigen urlaubsfotos


 Da ist die D40 supi weil klein und leicht.



> auch das ein oder andere nette sportfoto


 Schnelle Bildserien kann sie halt nicht. Aber wenn du einmal abdrücken willst ohne großartigen Bildserien, dann paßt die. Hat eine Blitzsynchronisationszeit von 1/250sek. Das haben ansonsten nur die Spitzenmodelle. Dh. du kannst mit Blitz mit 1/250sek photografieren, da werden auch schnelle Radfahrer scharf.



> nikon scheint preislich etwas billiger zu sein als canon oder ?


 Würd ich nicht sagen die schenken sich nix.

Fazit: Ich würde dir was Nikon angeht die D40 empfehlen, alles was darüber hinausgeht ist Luxus und das Ersparte investierst du in ein cooles Objektiv. Ich würde so weit gehen um zu sagen: Wenn APS-C Sensor dann D40, ansonsten D700 oder D3. Alles dazwischen verstehe ich nicht.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wenn du Video aufzeichen willst, solltest du dir noch die D5000 ansehen.

Beim Objektiv zB das AF-s 18-200mm VR f/3.5 - 5.6G DX IF-ED Immerdraufding, das einen enormen Bereich von 28-300 im KB abdeckt (im Urlaub ist das toll, kein Objektivwechseln und du hast alles mit von Normal bis richtiges Tele) oder das Nikon 16-85mm f/3.5-5.6 VR, dass etwas mehr Weitwinkel (24-125mm bei KB) bietet, dafür keinen Telebereich.

Das 18-55VR Kitobjektiv ist zwar supi und reicht an das Profiobjektiv 17-55 f2,8 ran (weiß ich, hab beide) aber ist halt vom Brennweitenbereich nur der übliche Standard, dafür günstig (nicht billig), klein und leicht.

Ich würde dir eher das 18-200 empfehlen und wenn du wirklich in den Weitwinkelbereich gehen willst, dann das 12-24 später dazu. Dann hast du gerade mal 2 Objektive die einen sehr großen Bereich abdecken und das bei einer wirklich guten Qualität. Wenn du damit nicht auskommst mußt du Profimaterial kaufen und überall eine 0 dranhängen.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## pagey

mehr als a hilfreiche antwort ..... danke .. 
bestätigt eigentlich das was ich beim googlen sonst so gelesen habe .... ausschliesslich positives !  jetz werd i nur no schauen wo ich sie am billigsten auftreiben kann ....

spricht eigentlich etwas gegen eine gebrauchte bzw. auf was sollte man da genau achten ? 

edit: 299,- is eigentlich eh schon unschlagbar da brauch i erst garnix gebrauchtes suchen..


THX

----------


## georg

Ich würd auch sagen, da lohnt sich was gebrauchtes eigentlich kaum. Gebrauchtes kannst du dann bei hochwertigen Objektiven versuchen, aber auch da zahlen die Leute Spitzenpreise.

Mit dem 18-55 kostet die 380,- auf geizhals
Das 18-200 VR kostet dann schon über 560,- Fast das doppelte vom Gehäuse.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Das 12-24 kostet 940,- und das 10-24 750,-
Das ist dann schon richtiges Geld...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dita

hiho - weiss ja nicht, ob das für euch hilfreich oder zumindest interessant ist - der fotograf war letzte woche bei uns für ein shooting und hat in seinem blog tipps für actionfototgrafie gegeben: www.krolop-gerst.com/blog/vid...jumpingjumping

i bin ja selber mehr der guckidrucki als der handwerker...

----------


## cyberuhu

> i bin ja selber mehr der guckidrucki als der handwerker...

   :Smile: danke für den Link - sehr interessant!

----------


## pagey

> Mit dem 18-55 kostet die 380,- auf geizhals
> Das 18-200 VR kostet dann schon über 560,- Fast das doppelte vom Gehäuse. 
> Das 12-24 kostet 940,- und das 10-24 750,-
> Das ist dann schon richtiges Geld...



Beim niedermayer gibts grad des kit mit dem 18-55 für 299,-     Da kann ma nix falsch machn oder ??  Zusätzliches zeug muss halt noch warten bis ich mich zumindest ein bissl auskenn aber
da werd ich euch dann nochmal belästigen  :Smile: 


Thx @ georg

----------


## georg

:EEK!:  Na, da kannst echt nix falsch machen. Kaufen, bevors weg ist.

----------


## georg

Hallo,

mein altes 3-Beinstativ ist komplett ausgemergelt und wackelig - ist ja auch schon ein paar Jahrzehnte alt.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Was gibt es denn halbwegs stabiles und leistbares? Sollte eine DSLR und ein 200-300er Tele aushalten.

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip, ich bin mit dem Stativdschungel etwas überfordert.  :Redface:

----------


## andi

schau mal auf stativfreak.de

----------


## georg

Lauter gute Webseitentips hat der andi.  :Smile:

----------


## andi

hab mich selber lange umgeschaut
....und letztendlich den anforderungen gemäß ein billiges gekauft
und das eine oder andere technische manko beseitigt
und so oft, das sich so ein 300 euro teil auszahlt, brauch ichs nicht

www.foto-walser.biz/shop/Arti...FT_010H_sw.htm
den vorgänger davon gabs damals, vor ca. 3 jahren, in der bucht um ca. 50 euro

----------


## kitschi

so hab mal ne frage und zwar würd ich mir gern ein weitwinkel bzw. makroobjektiv zulegen nur ich weiß nicht welches sollte halt 2,8er blende haben, könnt ihr mir helfen???

----------


## andi

was für ein body? was für ein budget?

----------


## kitschi

aja sorry habs vergessn dazu schreiben	 :Wall: 

und zwar is ne sony alpha 300 :Wink: 

budget is mal so bis 500 euronen

----------


## andi

ui mit den sonys kenn ich mich gar net aus, sorry.......

----------


## kitschi

np trotzdem danke  :Wink:  
gibts den sonst hier niemanden der ne sony verwendet  :Confused:

----------


## andi

www.dslr-forum.de/forumdisplay.php?f=99
da wird dir geholfen

----------

